# PC to TV NEED HELP!



## MitchStrikesBac (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, I have a NS-PDP50 Insignia 50Inch TV, and I'm having serious troubles getting it to hook up to my PC. I have a Geforce9800GT with the latest driver and I'm using a DVI-HDMI cable for the hook up. My TV has two HDMI ports and shows up in my Nvidia Control Panel, but has the red X on the TV picture when I go to HDCP status and says that it doesn't support HDCP when it should.. 

I'm doing everything I'm suppose to be doing, and I have no clue why it's not working. I'm using an old CRT monitor but other tech guys tell me it's not a problem. I've used all types of resolutions that are available for both my TV and PC and still no luck.

I've tried extending the desktop, dual view, cloning the screens and all I get is 'No Signal' on my TV and It's really frustrating.

My computer is a HP P6310F 600Watt PSU.

Can anyone solve this annoying problem for me!? Must watch Netflix on my big TV!!!!


----------



## MitchStrikesBac (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone....


----------

